# Lensrentals.com Now Rents DJI Drones



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 3, 2017)

```
Don’t feel like purchasing a drone, or would just like to try one out before purchase? Now you can with Lensrentals.com.</p>
<p>There are some extra rules when renting a drone, compared to renting a camera or a lens. <a href="http://www.pntrac.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Fblog%2F2017%2F08%2Fwere-now-renting-drones-and-here-is-your-guide%2F">Lensrentals.com breaks this down in an important blog post</a>.</p>
<p><strong>How to Be Eligible for a Drone Rental</strong></p>
<p>No registration with the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) is required, though is certainly encouraged to ensure safe and responsible flying. <a href="http://knowbeforeyoufly.org/register-your-drone/">Registration is only $5</a>, and is good for 3 years after the registration date. While not required for personal flying, it is certainly encouraged by both the FAA and Lensrentals.com.</p>

<p><em><strong>If flying your drone for commercial purposes, you’re required to hold a remote pilot airman certificate, and your drone must be registered with the FAA.</strong></em></p>
<p><strong>Rental Rules</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Lensrentals does not assume, and the customer indemnifies Lensrentals against any liability or claims resulting from use or malfunction of the equipment.</li>
<li>Renter assumes all liability that may arise from use or failure of the equipment.</li>
<li>Renter assumes and shall bear the entire risk of damage to the equipment from any cause, except damage in the possession of the Shipper.</li>
<li>All drone rentals are subject to the full Lensrentals Rental Agreement.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.pjtra.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2Frent%2Fother-video%2Fsupport%2Fdrones">Check out the drones for rent at Lensrentals.com</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Jopa (Sep 5, 2017)

Apparently military drones is the next step of LR business!


----------



## lion rock (Sep 6, 2017)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D!
-r



Jopa said:


> Apparently military drones is the next step of LR business!


----------



## RGF (Sep 14, 2017)

lion rock said:


> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



I want the one with the Hell Fire missiles for the lazy SOB who let their dog poop on my yard and don't clean it up and for the cat owners who think it is okay that their cat roams around all night, killing song birds, and then they very upset when their cat goes missing (we have coyotes in our suburb).


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

After you with the hellfire loaded drone, I would like to destroy the selfish sod that has to burn his garden waste every sunny evening, can't manage to do it on the 60% of days that are miserable dull drizzly! 



RGF said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D!
> ...


----------

